# Need a delegate



## rowehessler (Apr 26, 2010)

So I'm trying to have a Long Island Competition, but the only date the venue can give me is August 21st. Can anyone make that day? If not, i gotta find a different venue. And neither tyson or bob can make it to be a delegate. Need help.


----------



## Kian (Apr 26, 2010)

Well I'll definitely go to the competition, but I obviously can't help with the delegate. I hope we can get one!


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 26, 2010)

he said hed make tim reynolds one if there no other option, but i dont think tim can go either


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 26, 2010)

Even if nobody can make it, I know there are definitely a few people in the area who are probably qualified to become delegates. So you might bring that up with Tyson as well.


----------



## Kian (Apr 26, 2010)

I would normally say talk to Dave but he will have just been in Boston for Nats and has a Toronto comp the weekend after nats


----------



## Branca (Apr 26, 2010)

I supposed to go back to Italy on August 15th, but I haven't bought the tickets yet so I MAYBE can help you guys.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry, can't do anything that late.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 26, 2010)

So Tyson, Bob, and Tim can't go? Is there something going on that weekend?


----------



## Branca (Apr 26, 2010)

Asked. Ok, I'll be there.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 26, 2010)

Bryan said:


> So Tyson, Bob, and Tim can't go? Is there something going on that weekend?



Tysons in california, bob has something, and tim has school.


----------



## Owen (Apr 26, 2010)

I hope this competition works, because long island is in New York, and so am I.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 26, 2010)

if it is successful, im there


----------



## timspurfan (Apr 26, 2010)

Same


----------



## Bob (Apr 27, 2010)

i'm in north carolina on vacation with my family august 21-28. the date isn't flexible? I can make almost any other weekend in the entire summer


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll be in Boston, and I've been a delegate before. (In case no one more local/qualified will be available.)


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm there. Maybe you should be the delegate


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 27, 2010)

Branca said:


> Asked. Ok, I'll be there.



did you guys miss this post???
or are foreign delegates not allowed to do stuff in the US?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 27, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Branca said:
> 
> 
> > Asked. Ok, I'll be there.
> ...



That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard 

Here in Europe we have to do that all the time!

For two of the competitions I've organised we used a French delegate and a Belgian delegate!


----------



## Bryan (Apr 27, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Branca said:
> 
> 
> > Asked. Ok, I'll be there.
> ...



Dave Campbell has delegated quite a few US competitions.


----------



## Kian (Apr 27, 2010)

Bryan said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Branca said:
> ...



Yeah but who can really call Canada "foreign"?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 27, 2010)

Kian said:


> Yeah but who can really call Canada "foreign"?



:confused:


----------



## Meep (Apr 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but who can really call Canada "foreign"?
> ...



Yeah, look at Team USA of the mystery event teams for US Nationals


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 28, 2010)

Kian said:


> Yeah but who can really call Canada "foreign"?



yes... those weirdos have bagmilk. Only a very odd foreign country could have that.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 28, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> yes... those weirdos have bagmilk. Only a very odd foreign country could have that.





Wikipedia said:


> *Milk bags are common in *several countries and regions of the world, including Argentina, Bolivia, Nicaragua, Honduras, Eastern Canada, ... Uruguay and *Wisconsin*.


----------



## Meep (Apr 28, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but who can really call Canada "foreign"?
> ...



The west coast of it doesn't =P


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > yes... those weirdos have bagmilk. Only a very odd foreign country could have that.
> ...



wisconsin is also made of cheese. They can do whatever they want.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 28, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but who can really call Canada "foreign"?
> ...



We have bagmilk also. It's much cheaper than the jugs of milk.


----------



## Kian (Apr 28, 2010)

Bryan said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



So would driving by a farm and sucking it out of cow, but you don't see me doing that...often.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 28, 2010)

Kian said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



Your mom.


----------



## blade740 (Apr 28, 2010)

My high school had milk bags instead of cartons.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 28, 2010)

We had bagmilk in early elementary school.

They learned better.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 28, 2010)

Kian said:


> Yeah but who can really call Canada "foreign"?



Mexicans, Guatemalans, Brazilians, Argentinians, Uruguayans, Europeans, Africans, Australians, Kiwis, Chinese, Indians, Japanese, other Latin Americans, Pacific Islanders, and everybody else except Americans. Canada is pretty much America's hat, but everybody else is a plane trip away.


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2010)

Milk comes in a bag? Who came up with that stupid idea? Plastic cartons are the only way milk should ever be kept.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 28, 2010)

I love how a question about WCA delegates turned into a discussion about ways of holding milk.


----------



## Kian (Apr 28, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> I love how a question about WCA delegates turned into a discussion about ways of holding milk.



I predicted as much.


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> Milk comes in a bag? Who came up with that stupid idea? Plastic cartons are the only way milk should ever be kept.



No, because if you use a bulky plastic carton, and you're too stupid to recycle, it ends up in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.

Also, plastic containers require milk crates, which require even more plastic, hence more oil. Cardboard boxes are the way to go man. Not the kind with the pointed top, but the kind where every side is flat.


----------



## Kian (Apr 28, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> No, because if you use a bulky plastic carton, and you're too stupid to recycle, it ends up in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.



Citation needed.


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 28, 2010)

Kian said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > No, because if you use a bulky plastic carton, and you're too stupid to recycle, it ends up in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.
> ...



Ok, it *could* end up in the Great Pacific Garbage Patch, but it might not. It depends if they dump the trash in the ocean or a landfill or something.


----------



## Bob (Apr 28, 2010)

...and I *could* set my house on fire, but I might not.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 28, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Also, plastic containers require milk crates, which require even more plastic, hence more oil.



Yeah because those totally aren't reusable and definitely don't last for years and years.


----------



## Kyle Barry (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, when the landfills and New Jersey are full, we'll just shoot it into space.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 28, 2010)

Kyle Barry said:


> Well, when the landfills and New Jersey are full, we'll just shoot it into space.



I don't see why we can't shoot New Jersey into space right now.


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Milk comes in a bag? Who came up with that stupid idea? Plastic cartons are the only way milk should ever be kept.
> ...



No, because cardboard is easy to squash in your bare hands, leading to a breakage of packaging and a spillage of milk.


----------



## blade740 (Apr 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> No, because cardboard is easy to squash in your bare hands, leading to a breakage of packaging and a spillage of milk.



This would never happen with a bag of milk.


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > No, because cardboard is easy to squash in your bare hands, leading to a breakage of packaging and a spillage of milk.
> ...



No it wouldn't. With the bag you would drop it and it would explode.


Now with the plastic carton, it's impossible to drop because you have a firm handle, and even if you did, explosion is unlikely. And crushing the bottle would only dent the plastic, and not rip a hole in it.


----------



## VP7 (Apr 28, 2010)

I asked my wife what bag milk was, she slaped me.


----------



## blade740 (Apr 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > This would never happen with a bag of milk.
> ...



I'll have to disagree. I've dropped a few plastic cartons in my time, and most of the time the force is enough to shoot the cap off and send milk all over the place. Milk bags, however, are tough, flexible plastic. Dropping them would likely do absolutely nothing but shake up the milk.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 28, 2010)

A milk shake, if you will. I should patent that.


----------



## riffz (Apr 28, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...



I actually agree with this. Milk bags are actually pretty tough to break.


----------

